
Super-smart designer babies could be on offer soon. But is that ethical? - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/nov/19/designer-babies-ethical-genetic-selection-intelligence
======
dqpb
If we have the ability to increase the intelligence of our offspring, is it
ethical NOT to?

~~~
krageon
Assuming there aren't large side effects (such as creating a monoculture and
then large-scale death because of a novel disease that targets a weakness), to
me the answer is obvious. I would do it in a heartbeat - but only if that risk
is mitigated somehow.

~~~
dqpb
I agree

